# Opinions



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have basically made a decision on new wheels and I'm pretty sure I'm going with black Ruff Racing 278s on my IBM.

I know some people don't like black wheels,but I have been looking at wheels for a long time now and I just think these black wheels look sweet on an IBM.

I will be going with a darker than legal(35%) tint and plan on one day painting the rear insert area and front nostril honeycomb,hood inserts,and grill black to tie it all in.

Here are a few pics of another member's IBM with them.What do you guys think of these wheels??


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with the same set-up. I"ve always had chrome wheels, but I think I'm gonna give in this time to the black rims. A friend told me "Chrome wheels say 'I have class,' black rims say 'Im just bad-A.'"


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet guys, those are going to be some nice looking goats. :cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

HoustonGTO said:


> I think I'm going to go with the same set-up. I"ve always had chrome wheels, but I think I'm gonna give in this time to the black rims. A friend told me "Chrome wheels say 'I have class,' black rims say 'Im just bad-A.'"


I've always had chrome as well,but I haven't found a chrome rim I like.I think the black 278s look better than the chrome ones.

I also considered the Thruxtons,but I just think the black 278 with polished lip looks better.

Also the chrome Nogaros,but they are too expensive for what you get imo and the spokes are too thin looking for a 5 star wheel.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Sweet guys, those are going to be some nice looking goats. :cheers


Thanks,I think so.I should be ordering in the next few weeks,but won't be putting them on until Spring...........this is unless of course I change my darn mind ONCE AGAIN! LOL

I have never had such a hard time deciding on a wheel as I have for my Goat.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

You cant go wrong with those wheels. Thruxtons in black, or Cyber grey would also look very nice, and would possibly be my first choice for IBM.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> You cant go wrong with those wheels. Thruxtons in black, or Cyber grey would also look very nice, and would possibly be my first choice for IBM.


Thruxtons only come in hyper black.I think the black 278s look better on an IBM,but it's very close imo.


----------



## devwil68 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think it is a great setup - but i would do a 19" staggered setup! you will kick yourself if you dont. but black is awesome on the ibm's!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

_i Like Those Rims Alot_


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well there is a new wheel out now and I'm waiting to see actual pics of it on cars instead of going by the image of the wheel on different sites.........it's the TSW Vairano.Pic below.

I have changed my mind so many times trying to pick a wheel,I'm actually tried of the whole process and actually considering doing headers and tune instead.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wheels*

Look to much like the stock wheels...might want to find a MC2RZ6 Wheel that was a dealer installed option in 04' & 05'...really a nice looking wheel..Just bought a set for my 06' with less than 15K miles....and they are 18", I used my same factory tires:
kicks06


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Well there is a new wheel out now and I'm waiting to see actual pics of it on cars instead of going by the image of the wheel on different sites.........it's the TSW Vairano.Pic below.
> 
> I have changed my mind so many times trying to pick a wheel,I'm actually tried of the whole process and actually considering doing headers and tune instead.


Nice rims, but Id definitely go with headers and a tune instead!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Nice rims, but Id definitely go with headers and a tune instead!


I think I'll be ordering headers soon,just can't decide between uncoated which would be cheaper or the coated ones.The brand is Kooks so they are stainless steel.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Just placed my order for coated 1 3/4 Kooks with catted mids a little while ago.

Looks like it will be another year before I get new wheels,that's if I don't decide to do a cam next year instead.


----------

